# At home sick & hating it!



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm home sick with this (that guy in the image is not me!) and it's driving me nuts! SO ITCHY!

(Just had to complain).

Grr.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Did you see a doc? maybe he/she can prescribe some hydrocortisone to help with the itchiness


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Appointment is tomorrow, but probably I'll have to go on oral corticosteroids because the topical ones aren't doing anything.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, I thought you were homesick.

Seems like a good opportunity to get into some video gaming, you can't scratch when you're busy pwning noobs...


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

+1 for video games lol nothing cheers me up like pwning some newbs


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

mrobson said:


> +1 for video games lol nothing cheers me up like pwning some newbs


I'll pwn you in Black Ops! Hahah.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Will Hayward said:


> I'll pwn you in Black Ops! Hahah.


oh i dont know about that lol, i only play hardcore though 

360 or ps3?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hardcore does make you a more skilled practiced player, but I havent played it much since MW2.

PS.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

im surprised you went back, i hate hitting someone and they just run and hide until they regenerate. Unfortunately im 360 so i guess we will never know lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Appointment is tomorrow, but probably I'll have to go on oral corticosteroids because the topical ones aren't doing anything.


ooooo...I see . Hopefully it would subside soon


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

mrobson said:


> im surprised you went back, i hate hitting someone and they just run and hide until they regenerate. Unfortunately im 360 so i guess we will never know lol


I don't hit someone and leave them alive


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i like to hit from across the map and short of using a a sniper rifle its near impossible to do without giving away your position. were taking over this thread so jump to here

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=204921#post204921

hope the rash gets better


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHA!!! Ohhh no you poor thing. I had that a few years ago.. Apparently from eating dirt or something. I was told there was not much I could do but ride it out...

I had that one big rough patch forever, I had thought maybe I had burned myself before Poof! Covered in spots and itchy as hell....

I hope you will feel better soon :3


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

characinfan said:


> I'm home sick with this (that guy in the image is not me!) and it's driving me nuts! SO ITCHY!
> 
> (Just had to complain).
> 
> Grr.


just wondering... how'd you know that, that is what you have?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

azotemia said:


> just wondering... how'd you know that, that is what you have?


He already said he was prescribed topical cortezone cream, that hasnt been effective in treating it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> He already said he was prescribed topical cortezone cream, that hasnt been effective in treating it.


ummm.....she


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Umm my appologies... nothing here indicated one way or the other though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I changed the title as it confused me. And apparently others.

Does this mean you have the cooties?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ahhhhh, is that what cooties look like.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Hardcore does make you a more skilled practiced player, but I havent played it much since MW2.
> 
> PS.


You can renew your interest with MW3 this fall!!!!!! PS3!

as for OP, being sick at home = more time watching aquarium!


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

characinfan said:


> I'm home sick with this (that guy in the image is not me!) and it's driving me nuts! SO ITCHY!
> 
> (Just had to complain).
> 
> Grr.


Sorry to hear you're sick 

I guess you'll have to put yourself in QT and dose with Melafix 

If you're still itching, you can try an oatmeal bath. Just grind up some oatmeal (about 1/4-1/2 cup) and add it to a warm/lukewarm bath. Tea tree oil and lavender essential oil are also good to add (about 10 drops each).

Also heard that apple cider vinegar applied directly to the rash is supposed to help with the itch. You could dilute it a bit first in case your skin is super sensitive. I use it on my hair and scalp. Don't worry the smell goes away! Just do a patch test first to see if it works and you don't have any allergic reactions. I've never heard of an allergy to apple cider vinegar but you never know...

If your skin is dry and patchy, you could rub some extra virgin olive oil on it.

HTH - Feel better soon


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh I was wrong, I only had pityriasis rotunda which stays in the torso region and doesn't go everywhere so I was kinda lucky in that way.

The oatmeal bath sounds nice! Even if you don't have the cooties.. X)
*
*


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Get well soon


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*Diagnosis!*

Thanks for all your sympathy, guys.

The provisional diagnosis was wrong. It turns out I actually have this (they do look similar at the beginning). Steriods & phototherapy are working, and, yes, I'm a huge fan of colloidal oatmeal body lotion. Not so itchy anymore, and back to work.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Thanks for all your sympathy, guys.
> 
> The provisional diagnosis was wrong. It turns out I actually have this (they do look similar at the beginning). Steriods & phototherapy are working, and, yes, I'm a huge fan of colloidal oatmeal body lotion. Not so itchy anymore, and back to work.


i thought so... get well!


----------

